# 1 man PHC crew



## AGarborist (Oct 20, 2016)

Who here runs a 1 man business and does PHC?


----------



## ATH (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## AGarborist (Oct 20, 2016)

ATH said:


>


That's awesome


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 20, 2016)

My tech just got laid off so I guess 

We have 3 gtc crews so I don't know if I count though.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Im the only arborist on staff so sales, consulting, and production all falls on my shoulders.
Spring is brutal.


----------



## Timber1972 (Oct 25, 2016)

I am the same. One man show to do it all.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarborist (Oct 25, 2016)

W


Timber1972 said:


> I am the same. One man show to do it all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


What services do you offer?


----------



## Timber1972 (Oct 25, 2016)

Pruning mainly. Removals when I have to. Then there is the "what is wrong with my tree?" which may lead to soil analysis and fertilizer applications. Will likely do injections for insects next spring. No one here does it so I will corner the market. I am the only residential arborist in a city of almost 70 000 people.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarborist (Oct 25, 2016)

That's pretty cool.


Timber1972 said:


> Pruning mainly. Removals when I have to. Then there is the "what is wrong with my tree?" which may lead to soil analysis and fertilizer applications. Will likely do injections for insects next spring. No one here does it so I will corner the market. I am the only residential arborist in a city of almost 70 000 people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 25, 2016)

Ornamental pruning, smallish tree removal, pest and insect control, soil remediation de compaction and drainage via air spade, fertilization and innoculation
Consulting re soils, fertility, soil and tissue testing, phc, pruning, etc etc

Kind of a you name it situation


----------

